# أريد أن أعرب مقدمة ورقتي البحثيه



## broinarm (18 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم
أحتاج أن أعرب هذه المقطع لنشر ورقتي البحثيه ... لقد حاولت ترجمته ولكني أجد الأمر صعبا جدا .. أرجو المساعده..

This paper presents efficient, code-optimized and low memory sized algorithms that enable the usage of general purpose microcontrollers in the generation of various types of PWM control techniques. Simulations of various types of discretized PWM techniques, such as stepped sinusoidal PWM, modified sinusoidal PWM, 3rd harmonic injection sinusoidal PWM, and space vector PWM, were developed using MATLAB/SIMULINK. New digital algorithms for implementing such PWM techniques were developed, and a practical implementation of a complete microcontroller-based, digitally-controlled voltage source inverter (VSI) was carried out. A comparison between algorithms implementing various PWM techniques is presented based on code size, time of execution, switching frequency and utilized features of the controller and output voltage harmonic components​


----------

